

Seven Secrets to Netflix’s Success - turbodog
http://gigaom.com/video/seven-secrets-to-netflixs-success/

======
famousactress
I've been a netflix customer for 11 years and a couple of months. The reason I
was totally blown away by Netflix for the first few years I was a member is
that they were _constantly_ iterating their product.

I'd be on their website cursing some minor UI annoyance, and next week.. it
was gone. Keep in mind this was 2000/2001.. Long before it was common for
folks to deploy new code every few days to production. I was so impressed at
their commitment to the quality of the product that I really wanted to work
for them quite badly. Only issue was that they were in Los Gatos (wherever
that was.. sure didn't sound very nice.).. So I never applied. Netflix was my
first employment-crush.

And anyways, I didn't really deserve the gig because I didn't have the vision.
I kept telling myself (for like, a decade) "I'd invest in Netflix, except
that'd be silly.. cause literally any day they get remotely smart Blockbuster
is gonna eat their lunch. They've just got too much leverage in the space, and
no way is anyone stupid enough to watch these scamps nibble away at the market
that they'd eclipsed already".

Yeah. We know how that went.

To me, Netflix isn't a story of the great idea that someone came upon and ran
with... The idea was kind of obvious, and most of us would've dropped it the
moment we had it for fear of the installed competition. Netflix remains a
story of brilliant execution, to me.

I dig those scamps.

------
Lost_BiomedE
Time your opportunity and Choose the right niche...

They came in to my view just after blockbuster had beat the local store. Going
into a blockbuster was about as fun as going to get your teeth drilled but
people still dragged in and out of there.

This article focused more on their development strategy as they progressed vs.
entry and was all the better for it.

------
phlux
_"Price the product well: At $8 a month, Hasting said the streaming service is
priced so that people who use it once or twice a month will still find value
and come back. And those who use it once or twice a week will rave about it to
friends."_

This is such a powerful statement for any business.

Price it so that occasional use sees value and heavy use becomes fanatical
supporters.

APPLE ARE YOU LISTENING! :P

~~~
alanthonyc
[http://www.asymco.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Screen-
shot...](http://www.asymco.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Screen-
shot-2011-04-29-at-4-29-10.01.39-AM1.png)

